# Just put fish into divided tank... and flaring ensues :(



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

I now have a divided aquarium (used the plastic canvas and report binders trick) and I have just released my two fishies into it. 
Slight problem... there is a small gap, a millimeter or two, on the sides of the divider (it's not siliconed in, but held securely in by notches at the rim of the tank) and they went right to it and began flaring at each other  

Actually I think some of it is them flaring at their own reflections (they do it also when the other fish is on the other side of the tank), or the reflection of the other fish that they can see on the glass through the little gap...

To those with divided tanks, did your fish get used to this eventually??
They're completely new to this tank, and constant flaring is something I did not want in the first while of them getting used to it 

(How do people with see-through glass dividers do it?)


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Just monitor it, i had my 2 bettas in a split glass tank, and they flared non stop basically, after about a MONTH! they started doing there own thing but they still flared heaps, now one of my bettas flare part of the gill will not open when he flares and there looks to be some ware around the folds of the flare part of the gill from the constant open and closing, i have since taking down all the glass inside this tank ( it was a stupid build tank) and put a new divider with holes in it for filteration and its frosted so they barley see eachother now. So yea just monitor it, if its to frequint you willl need to use a dark plastic to put inbettween so they cannot see reflictions or eachother (sorry for the spell mistakes)


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm.. 
This is what it's looking like right now:

The divider is plastic canvas mesh. Should I put 2 layers of mesh? There is still a small gap on the sides between the black binder and the glass, but I guess it looks big to their little eyes... what the heck can I stick in that 1mm space??


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

A bag of the white filter floss is quiet cheap. 

You'd be able to full any gaps with that and it's obviously fish safe, long term. Also useful to make your own filter media in the future.


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

Err... what exactly is white filter floss? Not quite picturing it! I'm new to all this 
Is it something like a spongy material that I can squish in through the gap between the black border and glass??

Should I relocate one of the fishies back into his bowl for now until I've got this sorted out? :/


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, sorry...lol.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...r-Media_Filter-Floss_9385217_102.html?tc=fish

You can buy it any pet store. It's the material that is used in filters. I thought of it because it's 'squishy' and would be safe for the fish. 
I'd say pretty much any piece of filter foam. In big canister filters, part of the system is 'foam' pads. These would be able to be cut up into a small piece and squashed into the hole fairly easily. 

If it was possible, I'd suggest removing the fish for a day or two, draining the water and sealing up that space with an aquarium sealant. That would be most effective and you wouldn't have to give it another thought. But, in a pinch, cutting up a filter cartridge would work...


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohhh thanks!! That's sort of what I was thinking - need something to squish in there so the fish aren't tempted to try peeking around the corner.. and I'll put two layers of mesh in for the divider, just in case. Though they really don't seem to flare much at the middle of the mesh, just on those sides. 

I've removed one of the fish back into his bowl to give them a chance to rest. Will sort out the other one and filter spongy stuff tomorrow, and see how it goes again... and get them both something to use as hiding places while I'm at the pet store.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

In my divided tank, they really don't flare much anymore at eachother. I have a ton of plants in there obstructing the view though, so...doubling up the mesh might be a good idea.

Their own hidey holes is a good idea. It might draw their attention away from the divider a bit more 

The tank looks good though. Handsome boys, too!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah flaring is normal i would add a flower pot or some kind of cave to each side facing away from the center to give them a place to hide and feel comfortable.. i like the idea listed above about using the filter floss to fill the gap an other idea would be use a sponge (make sure it does not have anit-anything on it!!) one more note if i may break from topic a moment ... you tank looks wonderful very nice job setting it up....


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

my tank is divided into 6 with glass dividers, meaning those fish not in the end cells have neighbours on both sides. so, there is alot of flaring in mine, but it has not had an adverse affect on them at all.

as has been said, they eventually get bored and go hide behind something, so i agree with the advice above to put in a pot or plant to provide a hidey-hole.

Phil.


----------



## Avinash Prabhu (Feb 24, 2016)

Are your fish still alive?


----------

